

Ask HN: What is the avg. age of a silicon valley engineer. - quietthrow

Would love to get the community&#x27;s thoughts on aging in the valley as a hands on software engineer. My impression of people in the valley - think startups - is bunch of 20 year olds with no direct responsibilities of supporting anybody other then themselves. Coding all day long in the shell is what most of them love. However, inevitably as everybody ages, how does that progression look like in the valley. Do they continue being engineers developing software when they are 35-45-55 or do their roles change.<p>I would like to see if there is any data indicating  the age and roles of people in silicon valley. Would be a very interesting graph&#x2F;chart. if somebody has the data and are willing to share, I can happily put a visualization together.
======
psyklic
"The seven companies with the youngest workers, ranked from youngest to
highest in median age, were Epic Games (26); Facebook (28); Zynga (28); Google
(29); and AOL, Blizzard Entertainment, InfoSys, and Monster.com (all 30).
According to the Bureau of Labor Statistics, only shoe stores and restaurants
have workers with a median age less than 30."

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/05/technology-
workers-...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/07/05/technology-workers-are-
young-really-young/)

Of course, it depends on the company/product/founders/etc.

~~~
Irishsteve
Also consider many of these companies didn't exist 10 years ago. Total
generalisation, but its perhaps unlikely that an older person will join a
startup for a whole bunch of reasons. Primary one being "This google thing
will never take off" :-)

~~~
nanijoe
Most of them did exist 10 years ago, and most of the young people who joined
them then are all not so young anymore

